

Ask HN: How do you accept payments as an European MVP builder in SF? - mahesh_rm

What is the best (where best means as cheaper as possible in one month time) way to merge stripe/dwolla/paypal into your MVP, with no SSN, no EIN, and no US cofounder/attorney? Anybody with similar problem right now/in the past? Do you suggest me to incorporate?
======
rex_gsd
Approaching this issue as an Australian startup the easiest solution I found
was to use Chargebee and Worldpay. Great support from the team at Chargebee
too.

~~~
mahesh_rm
Thank you, checking out right now!

------
gregpilling
Create an LLC, and use the EIN from that. As far as my experience goes with US
banking, there is nothing to stop a foreign national from owning an LLC.

~~~
mahesh_rm
Thank you very much Greg, would you do that in SF, if it was you?

~~~
gregpilling
I don't see what SF has to do with it. It would be a California LLC.

